# Folgende Funktion konnte nicht gebunden werden (SysSockget ...)



## egro (19 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe meinem Controller (750-881) eine neue Firmware verpasst (Version 10).
Codesys hat ebenfalls ein Update bekommen (2.3.9.53)

Seit dem Update kann ich meine alten Programme nicht mehr auf den Controller laden.

Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:



Beim öffnen des Programms kommt eine Meldung, dass sich die Bibliotheken geändert haben.
In der Bibliotheksverwaltung habe ich zwei Bibliotheken, die mit einem Stern (*) markiert sind.
Die eine Bibliothek konnte ich aktualisieren, ändert aber nichts an der Fehlermeldung.
Mein Problem ist jetzt noch die Bibliothek "SyslibSockets.lib.
Wenn ich diese aktualisiere bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung beim laden:




Was muss ich machen, dass ich meine Programme wieder auf den Controller laden kann?

Besten Dank im Voraus...


----------



## egro (19 November 2017)

Noch ein Nachtrag:
Wenn ich den Haken bei "Online Change" entferne, funktioniert das laden und einloggen.

Aber ohne Online Change kann ich nicht arbeiten!!!


----------



## egro (26 November 2017)

Falls es jemand interessiert...

Ich hatte die falsche Bibliothek (von einem anderen Controller).

Vielen Dank an den WAGO-Support...


----------

